
Why ‘Useless’ Surgery Is Still Popular - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/04/upshot/the-right-to-know-that-an-operation-is-next-to-useless.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=6&pgtype=sectionfront
======
tcj_phx
There are lots of useless and harmful "treatments" in Medicine.

Most of the evidence shows that patients given psychiatric drugs almost
universally have a poor long-term prognosis.

